# Powdery mildew



## AdamD (Jun 9, 2015)

Has anyone ever had this problem? My catasetums "sweat" in the summer, watery sap-like secretions. Well, I just got a new humidifier filter that has been keeping my grow room at 70-92% RH. That's a bit higher than I'm used to, now there's a powdery mildew where the sap leaches. I've sprayed with a physan solution. It's not taking care of the problem. Not getting worse, but not getting better. Any ideas?

I thought about sticking them outside, but it's humid as heck out with a 50% chance of thunderstorms for the next 10 days... And I don't have time to be taking them in and out. Not to mention I have no time to throw together a suitable outside setup. Suggestions? Comments? Magical solutions? Sorcery?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 9, 2015)

turn down the humidifier, shorten it run time, increase airflow with a fan


----------



## Wendy (Jun 9, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> turn down the humidifier, shorten it run time, increase airflow with a fan



I was going to suggest the same thing. Especially the increase in airflow.


----------

